# Intel Core i5-8400 2.8 GHz



## W1zzard (Oct 5, 2017)

The Core i5-8400 is Intel's most affordable option to go beyond a quad-core setup on the desktop. With a price point of $190, it is only half the price of Core i7-8700K, but delivers nearly the same performance in games and can also compete with the Ryzen 6c12t processors thanks to its good single-threaded performance and high boost clock.

*Show full review*


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 5, 2017)

Reporting the same OC issue on a Z370 Ultra gaming Board. Chip won't move past 3800Mhz no matter what


----------



## ShurikN (Oct 5, 2017)

I can see the other 2 cpus being recommended as they are truly good pieces of hardware, but this one not so much.
It's a locked cpu which for some time will only be available with a Z370 board. Cheapest ones go for around $130.
On the other hand you can get a R5 1600 ($215) an pair it with a B350 board which go for as low as $60, but decent ones start at $80. You can overclock the 1600 to around 3.9G and reach 8400 in gaming and easily beat it in productivity.

So to summarize, the platform price is about the same, but AMD being 20-ish bucks cheaper. Thats $20 you could invest in a better board, ram, more storage or smth...


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 5, 2017)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Reporting the same OC issue on a Z370 Ultra gaming Board. Chip won't move past 3800Mhz no matter what



That's messed up, and presumably an issue that could be fixed with a BIOS update


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 5, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> That's messed up, and presumably an issue that could be fixed with a BIOS update


I'm afraid intel might not want us to tell people to buy 8400s and just OC them instead of buying more expensive chips, altough you would theoretically end with around 4200Mhz max. Still...

About the review itself - i do think that the 8400 deserves better credit. This is a 185$ chip doing things like the 350$ before it did, at least in many places.


----------



## Pan (Oct 5, 2017)

Super tempting, atleast when paired with a b360 mobo.


----------



## Frick (Oct 5, 2017)

Until lower end i3s are out, this here CPU is The One.


----------



## R0H1T (Oct 5, 2017)

Frick said:


> Until lower end i3s are out, this here CPU is The One.


It's still gonna be the best VFM in that entire lineup, even after i3's are out.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 5, 2017)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> About the review itself - i do think that the 8400 deserves better credit. This is a 185$ chip doing things like the 350$ before it did, at least in many places.



For those not interested in overclocking, definitely.


----------



## Frick (Oct 5, 2017)

R0H1T said:


> It's still gonna be the best VFM in that entire lineup, even after i3's are out.



Not if the i3's start at the same price as the current ones. 2c/4t->4c/4t  is less of a jump than 4c/4t->6c/6t, but still. Obviously the real hero will be the Pentiums if they're all 2c/4t, especially if they start at the same price they do now (€50), depending a bit on their clocks.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 5, 2017)

Frick said:


> Until lower end i3s are out, this here CPU is The One.


Just posted an i3 review


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 5, 2017)

This one looks like actual good value , though I would still pick a 1600 over it. Finally something new and worth looking into from Intel.


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 6, 2017)

@W1zzard From what i see, Asrock has decided to include flexible BCLK overclocking that actually works in their boards. It seems like it is actually working, at least according to that.
Does it not work for you?

I have no such feature on my Z370 Ultra gaming board.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 6, 2017)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> @W1zzard From what i see, Asrock has decided to include flexible BCLK overclocking that actually works in their boards. It seems like it is actually working, at least according to that.
> Does it not work for you?
> 
> I have no such feature on my Z370 Ultra gaming board.


103 MHz max on non-K CPU


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 6, 2017)

So i get it that the BLCK engine II is actually disabled on non-K chips...


----------



## Khonjel (Oct 6, 2017)

Will this turbo shenanigan work on upcoming B360 motherboards?


----------



## King Banakon (Oct 6, 2017)

wow 
this CPU will be in my next system build
BTW nice review


----------



## hat (Oct 12, 2017)

I kinda seriously want one... It would go great with 16 gigs of ddr4 and be a nice upgrade from this aging sandy bridge system. In a year or two perhaps...


----------



## ORLY (Oct 12, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> 103 MHz max on non-K CPU


Is it possible to lock a non-K multi-core turbo boost frequency on a non-Z chipset-based motherboard, e.g. on H or B chipset? Or is it a Z-chipset feature only?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 12, 2017)

ORLY said:


> Is it possible to lock a non-K multi-core turbo boost frequency on a non-Z chipset-based motherboard, e.g. on H or B chipset? Or is it a Z-chipset feature only?


No idea


----------



## jabbadap (Oct 13, 2017)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Reporting the same OC issue on a Z370 Ultra gaming Board. Chip won't move past 3800Mhz no matter what



Have you tried bclk? Proclockers got their sample running all-core at 4GHz by 102.5MHz bclk.

Edit. doh you have already tried, my bad.


----------



## Rivage (Oct 13, 2017)

R.I.P. Ryzen 5 1600 and Ryzen 7 1700.
 i5-8400 the best peoples' CPU. Esp if you don't wanna care about OC.
Excellent move, Intel.


----------



## Arvindnovem (Jan 7, 2018)

How come i7 7700k,ryzen 1600x being beaten by i5 7400 in games ,how is it possible can you explain m e


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 12, 2018)

@W1zzard this review seems to be partially broken. some charts load while others dont and are replaced with '...'


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 12, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @W1zzard this review seems to be partially broken. some charts load while others dont and are replaced with '...'


Works for me. Which page? Does it still happen? Any chance your ad blocker might be blocking those images?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 13, 2018)

Quite a few of them actually. And my adblocker is disabled on this site almost all the pages after the game pages the chart failed to load


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 13, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Quite a few of them actually.


Please be specific! Provide links


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 13, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> Please be specific! Provide links



Ignore me. I tried quite a few times last night but images never loaded up. They seem to be working now but I'm at work and surfing on mobile. Will let you know if it's broken again when I get home

Tried it. Everything is loading up properly now. I honestly dont know what happened yesterday. All the charts were replaced with '....' and waiting 30seconds for images to load did absolutely nothing. Maybe your server had a hiccup??


----------

